# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  1С - Обучение профессии 1С Программист с нуля (индивидуальный практический курс)

## andryscha1c

Всем привет! Меня зовут Андрей, работаю программистом 1С более 10 лет.

✅Я предлагаю тебе обучиться профессии 1С Программист.

✅От себя сразу хочу сказать, что это достаточно востребованная и высокооплачиваемая профессия на рынке в среднем с зарплатой от 100 тыс. рублей и выше!

✅Все что тебе нужно для учебы это компьютер или ноутбук с выходом в интернет, чтобы в удобное время подключиться к учебной платформе и начать заниматься.

✅Программа обучения построена от простого к сложному, что позволяет тебе абсолютно с нуля освоить материал.

✅Также каждое занятие разбирается лично под моим контролем, после чего выполняется домашнее задание.

✅Мое личное наставничество предполагает разбор как учебных так и реальных задач, а также ответы на все вопросы в Скайп.

✅Не имея ни какого опыта, с нуля, ты в среднем за 3-4 месяца не только освоишь навыки работы программиста 1С, но и применишь их на практике, а также сдашь официальные сертификаты 1С.

✅С готовыми багажом знаний я подберу тебе компанию для работы на должность программиста 1С.

✅Зарплата начинающего программиста составляет от 50 тыс. рублей, с опытом работы она возрастает до 100-120 тыс. рублей и это не предел!

✅Цель моего курса - это ТРУДОУСТРОЙСТВО на должность программиста 1С.

✅И я уверенно могу сказать, и даже закрепить это договором, что после обучения ты устроишься на достойную работу при условии полного прохождения курса и выполнения всех учебных и реальных задач.

✅Сейчас я расскажу тебе про некоторые плюсы данной профессии и моего курса:

✅Одним из ключевых преимуществ в современном мире является удаленный формат работы, что позволяет работать тебе из любой точки земного шара.

✅70% учеников отбивают цену курса уже в конце обучения, так как начинают решать несложные задачи клиентов, с которыми я сотрудничаю.

✅А также если хочешь ознакомиться с материалами курса до заключения договора, можешь БЕСПЛАТНО посмотреть ВВОДНЫЙ УРОК и получить от меня топ 10 советов УСПЕШНОГО СТАРТА в 1С переходи на мой сайт и ознакомься с информацией по курсу http://1с-программирование-с-нуля.рф

----------

